# How fast Is your Vista boot time?



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

As the title states. How fast is your re-boot time? This little file will allow you to see the exact amount of time it takes your PC to re-boot from desktop to desktop. Below is the instructions to do this. Have fun

Instructions:

1. Open your favorite text editor (notepad will do the job perfectly) and copy/paste the following script:



```
Option Explicit
On Error Resume Next
Dim Wsh, Time1, Time2, Result, PathFile, MsgResult, MsgA, AppName, KeyA, KeyB, TimeDiff
MsgA = "Please close all running applications and click on OK."
KeyA = "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RestartTime\"
KeyB = "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\RestartTime"
AppName = "ReBoot-Time"
Set Wsh = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
PathFile = """" & WScript.ScriptFullName & """"
Result = wsh.RegRead(KeyA & "Times")
if Result = "" then
MsgResult = Msgbox (MsgA, vbOKCancel, AppName)
If MsgResult = vbcancel then WScript.Quit
Wsh.RegWrite KeyA & "Times", left(Time,8), "REG_SZ"
Wsh.RegWrite KeyB, PathFile, "REG_SZ"
Wsh.Run "cmd /c Shutdown -r -t 00", false, 0 
else
Wsh.RegDelete KeyA & "Times"
Wsh.RegDelete KeyA
Wsh.RegDelete KeyB
TimeDiff = DateDiff("s",Result,left(Time,8))
MsgBox "Your computer reboots in " & TimeDiff & " seconds", VbInformation, AppName
end if
wscript.Quit
```

2. Save the file wherever you want on the same HDD (desktop for example) as ReBoot-Time.vbs (you can choose whatever name as far as the extension is ".VBS".)

3. Make sure to save any work you may have that needs to be saved BEFORE your system restarts

4. Once you double click the file, your computer will automatically begin to restart. Once your computer has restarted completely (including startup programs [i.e. anti-virus]) a popup window will show up telling you how many seconds it took your computer to restart.

5. Post your results here, so we can see who can get the fastest restart time.





I will post a screen shot of my time in a bit to get things rolling.


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd do it but just be embarrassed. My RAID controller takes forever to initiate


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2009)

i'll give this a shot later... but what if i dont ever restart? sleep mode ftw!


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2009)

ok mine is really slow...how do i make it faster? cause obviously you have some way of doing that (according to your other thread in the linux section)


----------



## _jM (Apr 28, 2009)

well it could be your hardwares.. Im running 1 HDD in this system and its a WD Velociraptor 10k rpm drive. So.. mine is faster due to that reason of course. But also I have almost nothing loading when Vista loads, other than steam and everest for my sidebar. You never know, it could be your hardware thats slow or just something software related.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2009)

just tested my sempron spare parts PC.

"your computer reboots in 122 seconds"

tried it again...
135 seconds

great, it varies.

Now for my final trick... leaving it at the logon screen.
206 seconds.

This test takes longer if you have a password to type in. and the time it takes to type it, IS counted.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2009)

I 'll give it a try as soon as I get back home....


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 28, 2009)

meh ill do it tomorrow.


----------



## Lillebror (Apr 28, 2009)

Just for those people that are paranoid about the script - all it does is its writing the current time to a reg key, then it reboots the computer, and when it gets back to windows, it compares the time in the reg, with the current time.


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 28, 2009)

Got 80 seconds. That seems pretty good.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 28, 2009)

first try 140
second 128
third...


----------



## Polarman (Apr 28, 2009)

Got 78 at first try.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 28, 2009)

Too long


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have more than one login, I can disable the password, but can I get it to auto login?


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Too long
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090428/Untitled901.jpg



Thats not much more than 1 minute and I would consider a minute reasonable.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 28, 2009)

Win 7


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow do I really have the fastest  I wanna see some SSD results


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2009)

Not important.  The PC does a lot more than load an OS when booting.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

I think mine is so slow for 2 reason... the bois screen takes forever to boot... and also, windows sidebar takes forever to load as well ...


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 28, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090428/Capture074.jpg
> 
> Win 7



No fair. Everyone knows windows 7 is a lot faster


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 28, 2009)

Win 7 again


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow do I really have the fastest  I wanna see some SSD results



^^ has you beat by 6 seconds


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 28, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> ^^ has you beat by 6 seconds



make that 9


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 28, 2009)

i'm gonna get mine down to less then a minute.... will be back


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 28, 2009)

Meh, I am pretty sure if I did a fresh install of windows it would make mine a lot faster.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine's extreme vLited. I took pretty much everything out. 
Accessories Removed:

Games-Game Explorer
Games-Inbox Games
Games-Premium Inbox Games
Mobility Center
Speech Support
Welcome Center
Windows Sidebar and Gadgets

Drivers Removed:

Display
Diva Server
Modems
All Printers
QLogic Fibre Channel Adapter
Scanners
Fax Support
Floppy Disk Support
Modem Support

Languages Removed:

All But English

Features Removed:

Media Center
Media Metadata Handler
Music and Video samples
Photo Metadata Handler
Sample Pictures
Screensavers
SideShow
Windows Photo Gallery
Connect to a Network Projector
Internet Information Services (Use Apache)
Windows Collaboration
Computer Browser
Error Reporting
Quality Windows Audio Video Experience
Windows Remote Management
Windows Search
BitLocker Drive Encryption
Digital Locker
Guided Help
Help
Malicious Software Removal Tool
Manual Install (Setup.exe)
Microsoft Agent
Natural Language
Parental Controls
Run a legacy CPL elevated
Security Center
Software Quality Management (SQM)
User Account Control (UAC)
Windows Defender
Windows Easy Transfer
Windows Ultimate Extras

Tweaks:

DEP (Data Execution Prevention) = Enabled only for OS components (Optin)
Paging Executive = Disabled
Power scheme = High performance
Power button = Shutdown
Hibernation = Off
Show hidden files and folders = Yes
Show protected operating system files = No
Show extensions for known file types = Yes
IE Phishing Filter = Disabled
IE Phishing Verification Ballon Tips = Disabled


----------



## BrooksyX (Apr 28, 2009)

That would make a big difference.


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2009)

51 seconds.  Here's the pic:






Video (I count about 41 seconds after pressing the power button):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7s_xqyE2CU


----------



## oli_ramsay (Apr 28, 2009)

wow, nice time.  Is your Vista V-lited too?


----------



## fafa21 (Apr 28, 2009)

109 yeah yeah yeah


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 28, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> wow, nice time.  Is your Vista V-lited too?



Mans got a SSD (super sexy drive) If that isn't vlited I'l be more impressed mines took 118 seconds


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> wow, nice time.  Is your Vista V-lited too?



Nah, it's a regular install and tweaked using Black Viper's guide as reference but nothing crazy.  This install is actually a ghosted copy from my old HDD too.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Who needs SSD, 

Oh Yeah!


----------



## erocker (Apr 28, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Who needs SSD,
> 
> Oh Yeah!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090428/Untitled.png



Do be 4 seconds faster apparently you do!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

A lot of the time depends on how fast your BIOS is at posting tho, if I were to RAID two AAKS, the time I make up in read speed would be wasted on the extra RAID POST.

I'm really proud of this drive tho.


----------



## mbhah (Apr 29, 2009)

erocker said:


> 51 seconds.  Here's the pic:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090428/51secs.jpg
> 
> Video (I count about 41 seconds after pressing the power button):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7s_xqyE2CU



Ewwww that hurt  

Here first try


----------



## human_error (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm...that's about 114.5 seconds longer than i'd like 

Guess i've got a while to wait before my pc is where i want it to be when it comes to boot times...


----------



## vladmire (Apr 29, 2009)

i'll try this one later once my internet connection is better. grrrrrrr.


----------



## baggpipes (Apr 29, 2009)

Well not the best heres 55 secs for Vista Basic 32 bit. No vlite just keep it defragged and check my msconfig occasionally.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

This would make for a nice competition  My best is 118 seconds  So I'm vliting a complete new install just for this.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 29, 2009)

I did mine on XP (no vista comp) and got 56. 

I miss my ASRock quicky (with Vista)
http://www.asrock.com/feature/InstantBoot/index.asp

Thanks jM


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

50 sec

thats without the SSD's on a lappy harddrive too


----------



## department76 (Apr 29, 2009)

92 sec

didn't disable any startup programs (xfire, etc.), and about ~2 secs for password time.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is on Vista64 ult. with the vertex.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> This is on Vista64 ult. with the vertex.
> 
> http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p293/hoss281/NewBitmapImage7-1.jpg



Thats fast.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Apr 29, 2009)

I got 156 Seconds LOL


----------



## MadClown (Apr 29, 2009)

Mine doesnt compare to your guys's, mine is prolly close to 3 minutes cause i gotta force it to boot cause im to lazy to update the bios, but if i didnt have to get a quad it'd be under a minute


----------



## OnBoard (Apr 29, 2009)

So when does the script end? I mean mine loads all sorts of crap (sidebar, nhancer, kaspersky, desktop full of junk and others) takes ages, but I hardly ever boot 

If the srcrip stops when desktop load then I could run it, but if it stops after everything that in startup has loaded I won't bother.

edit: "Once your computer has restarted completely (including startup programs [i.e. anti-virus]) a popup window will show up telling you how many seconds it took your computer to restart."

Oh well, I'll give it a go and be a proud owner of slowest boot time =)

edit2: here we go (script stopped before sidebar was fully ready and before logitech profile & nhancer even started to load )





Think that's worst though, so got what I wanted  Might disable some stuff and try again.

edit3: with stuff disabled, got a bit better, might be defrag time.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

*34sec*

phenom@3.8, ram@1333 CL7, ST MLC drive


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 29, 2009)

cdawall said:


> *34sec*
> 
> phenom@3.8, ram@1333 CL7, ST MLC drive
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090428/SSD.png



Er the title says vista.........

Nice prog, gonna try this out.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 29, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Er the title says vista.........
> 
> Nice prog, gonna try this out.



i don't have a vista install


----------



## AsRock (Apr 29, 2009)

So flawed boot times are like my aBit with a 3800 x2 is much faster than my Max board is.  

I'll post some thing later in the same post just for the fun of it.


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 29, 2009)

Lost a few on the dual boot


----------



## department76 (Apr 29, 2009)

WOW xp loads faster than vista.  

shocking


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 29, 2009)

90secs. in Windows Vista Ultimate. will report Windows 7 once i have everything installed and setup.


----------



## infomercialscams (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi

   1.  Go to Start, type msconfig and hit [Enter]
   2. In the System Configuration Window, select the Boot tab
   3. Click on Advanced Options
   4. In the BOOT Advanced Options dialog, check the "Number of processors" check box, and choose 2 (or 4 if you have quad core) for the number of processors.
   5. Click OK twice

It is good to Speed Up Vista Boot Time on Dual-Core PCs...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2009)

infomercialscams said:


> Hi
> 
> 1.  Go to Start, type msconfig and hit [Enter]
> 2. In the System Configuration Window, select the Boot tab
> ...



that doesnt really do anything. that features only there to reduce the amount of cores available to windows, for testing purposes.


----------



## _jM (Apr 29, 2009)

MKmods said:


> I did mine on XP (no vista comp) and got 56.
> 
> I miss my ASRock quicky (with Vista)
> http://www.asrock.com/feature/InstantBoot/index.asp
> ...



no problem!

I found this script over in the Vista forums.. so i gave it a whirle. I have my PC going from desktop to desktop in 40sec i have a ss but i cant find where i saved it to. 

Figured that you fellas would have fun with this .. seeing as alot of us are so damn competitive! Either way its all about having fun!


----------



## xu^ (Apr 29, 2009)

75 secs

just a normal Vista x64 Ult install ,with all my usual progs running at the time of test.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

Christ I've reformatted 3 times and can't get any lower than 100 secs. I might as well just electrocute myself.


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 29, 2009)

Time for an SSD.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 30, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> Time for an SSD.



Thats not all to blame.. As i said in my other post my ABit ( $100 2+ year ago) boots faster than my ASUS which was $250 1 year ago.

Although performance in games any any thing else is much better than the comp with a aBit mobo.  There's nothing to gain unless you want to stay away from a slow to boot mobo which don't mean it be better there after.


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

42sec FTW!  (I thought I had an ss of my 40sec run...)





I have noticed something here.. It seems that the average boot time for most people is around 60-75 seconds.. its really not that bad at all..I wonder how fast I can get this Velociraptor booting with a few more tweaks.....


----------



## douglatins (May 2, 2009)

_jM said:


> 42sec FTW!  (I thought I had an ss of my 40sec run...)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090430/reboot42.jpg
> 
> I have noticed something here.. It seems that the average boot time for most people is around 60-75 seconds.. its really not that bad at all..I wonder how fast I can get this Velociraptor booting with a few more tweaks.....



Nice wallpaper


----------



## hoss331 (May 2, 2009)

+1, where did you get it?


----------



## hoss331 (May 4, 2009)

This was on win7 64 and so far just a little faster than vista.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (May 10, 2009)




----------



## _jM (May 14, 2009)

Umm I can't remember where, but I will do a quick search for it and post it for you guys when I find it. I think I may have got it from interfacelift.com


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 14, 2009)

Back to Vista


----------



## BarbaricSoul (May 14, 2009)

my time


----------



## oli_ramsay (May 18, 2009)

This is build win7 x64 7127







I'll defrag and try again 

EDIT:  After defrag:






same as build 7100


----------



## richjordan255 (May 18, 2009)

74 secs


----------



## _jM (May 19, 2009)

Here's you guy's Wallpaper request:   http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ng1w82&s=5

I had to upload it because I cannot remember the site I got it from. When I do remember I will post that so yall can get a res option.. I think this is the 16:9 version so most of you will be fine


----------



## Delta6326 (May 21, 2009)

im going to kill my computer and throw it out the window


----------



## infrared (May 21, 2009)

55 Seconds here. Intel Raid FTW!

That included the time typing my password 

Edit: 51s 

Edit 2: Password removed, 2s faster, 49s


----------



## department76 (May 31, 2009)

my new overclock with faster bus and memory speed, trimmed off 8 seconds.

85sec w/ password


----------



## IINexusII (May 31, 2009)

yay


----------



## El_Mayo (May 31, 2009)

fuck me...
225 seconds!


----------



## IINexusII (May 31, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> fuck me...
> 225 seconds!



LOL

you got some defragging to do


----------



## El_Mayo (May 31, 2009)

is THAT the problem? lol
i got a laptop btw.


----------



## DR.Death (May 31, 2009)




----------



## El_Mayo (May 31, 2009)

will the standard windows disk defragger get the job done?


----------



## IINexusII (May 31, 2009)

most probably

also check your startup programs using CCleaner or windows defender and take off the unneccary ones


----------



## r9 (May 31, 2009)

One benchmark that has practical meaning also .


----------



## department76 (May 31, 2009)

r9 said:


> One benchmark that has practical meaning also .



true that.  the only problem is that it's so dependant on a lot of things, like how fast your mobo will post and your startup programs


----------



## r9 (May 31, 2009)

Second boot. 
First one the PC was working whole day. This is second one. Nothing is tweeked.
Windows 7 x64 with avast free and Digsby in startup.


----------



## Homeless (May 31, 2009)

93 seconds.  ICH10 takes forever to initialize


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (May 31, 2009)

82 seconds here. But that's including me having to type in my password.


----------



## r9 (May 31, 2009)

Can be easily cheated.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 31, 2009)

r9 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26224&stc=1&d=1243805761
> 
> Can be easily cheated.



HOW! lol


----------



## r9 (May 31, 2009)

I was not trying to find a cheat. The thing is I had not yet saved document in photoshop and I tried to restart with the script and the photoshop stoped the restart to ask if I would like to save the document. And I aborted the shutdown and run script again and instead of offering me to restart it showed me time like I restarted to PC.
In short:
Start Script > Abort Shut down > Start Script again 
I`m sorry if ruined the fun. Most people here are fair so we could continue.


----------



## department76 (May 31, 2009)

r9 said:


> I was not trying to find a cheat. The thing is I had not yet saved document in photoshop and I tried to restart with the script and the photoshop stoped the restart to ask if I would like to save the document. And I aborted the shutdown and run script again and instead of offering me to restart it showed me time like I restarted to PC.
> In short:
> Start Script > Abort Shut down > Start Script again
> I`m sorry if ruined the fun. Most people here are fair so we could continue.



lol, party pooper.

reminds me of playing L4D on expert, getting mad and using cheats, then never playing the game again.


----------



## Duxx (Jun 1, 2009)

Can this be run in XP or script only for vista?


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jun 1, 2009)

I want to try that cheat  I just ran the script few hours ago but I felt embarrassed it's 143 secs I don't have the PS tho.


----------



## _jM (Jun 14, 2009)

r9 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=26224&stc=1&d=1243805761
> 
> Can be easily cheated.


HAX!!! lol  leave it to someone to try and rain on our fun j/k bro

But seriously guys... even though r9 found a glitch in the script.. lets not abuse this please.. thanx guys.. and remember to have fun!



Duxx said:


> Can this be run in XP or script only for vista?


Yes ... it can be ran on XP-Vista-Win7 X64 or X32


----------

